# 15 photos from my drive around the west.



## myopia (Apr 7, 2008)

1. The Grand Canyon








2. Flower Fields. Pacific Palisades, CA






3. Flower Fields. Pacific Palisades, CA #2






4. Flower Fields. Pacific Palisades, CA #3






5. Fast





6. Gulls. La Jolla, CA






7. Gulls. La Jolla, CA #2






8. La Jolla, CA






8 1/2. San Diego, CA





9. Palms






10. Burn. Lake Arrowhead area, Los Angeles- CA






11. Los Angeles, CA






12. Mission Beach, CA






13. Mission Beach, CA #2






14. Mission Beach, CA #3






15. Latenight. Santa Fe, NM






taken with my ricoh GR-D, if that happens to matter to you.


----------



## Roger (Apr 7, 2008)

excellent series of photos, the b&w works very well for me and your the second person I know of that takes great shots with the Ricoh GR-D. I am looking for a good compact and this post puts a good case for it, thanks.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonderful shots! I'm sooooo jealous you got to do something like that! Wow, a camera, a full tank of gas and time to have some fun shooting. I know it was a blast!


----------



## haaale (Apr 7, 2008)

the one of the truck it awesome, i like itsooo much


----------



## myopia (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the comments. the trip was fun, but definitely not photo-oriented.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 7, 2008)

i love all the layers on 10. they don't overpowers eachother.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 7, 2008)

Number 3 is AMAZING!!!!
Great shots!


----------



## myopia (Apr 7, 2008)

wow. thanks for the positive feedback everyone. i didn't think these would get so many hits.


----------



## alexknudsen (Apr 7, 2008)

number one is beautiful, damn thats a straight horizon

lol


----------



## myopia (Apr 8, 2008)

alexknudsen said:


> number one is beautiful, damn thats a straight horizon
> 
> lol



that place boggled my mind


----------



## crystal_lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

#6 is my fave, great shots, the tones are really good.


----------



## bhop (Apr 10, 2008)

Really nice set.  I really like #3.  That contrast is great.  I like them all actually.. is it just me or does that dog look HUUUUUUUGGGEEE??


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 10, 2008)

Very nice shots. My favorites are #10 and #12...they're just very powerful images. I'm thinking some of them, especially the flower shots, would work better in color, but that's just me.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 10, 2008)

I knew a kid from Pacific Palisades.  Never knew what what it looked like. Thanks for showing me. #3 is an incredible shot!


----------



## myopia (Apr 11, 2008)

emptypockets said:


> Very nice shots. My favorites are #10 and #12...they're just very powerful images. I'm thinking some of them, especially the flower shots, would work better in color, but that's just me.



i think the flower shots were my most popular images. i also took them in color, obviously.

thanks for the feedback.


----------

